# my blood



## Youngb (Jun 17, 2018)

my hdl was a little high but i can take care of that and my triglycerides was great. everything else was good. my wife does my bloodwork so I really keep a eye on it.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 17, 2018)

that's good


----------



## Yaya (Jun 17, 2018)

Lucky

I get my done once a year at work


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Lucky
> 
> I get my done once a year at work



That's really great that the gay porn industry finally sees the benefit in paying for the actors to be HIV tested annually.


----------



## Youngb (Jun 17, 2018)

usually before and after a cycle i have it done


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 18, 2018)

Youngb said:


> usually before and after a cycle i have it done



I typically shoot for mid cycle, just to see how far the gear moved things up/down


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 19, 2018)

Ummm high HDL is a great thing to have. People with high HDL are the bastards that live forever. Juicers usually have low HDL and have heart attacks lol. You sure you didn't mean your LDL was high?


----------

